# left and right?



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

How do we train Shadow to walk left, right or straight ahead off leash? Can this be trained if we aren't beside her?
I know initially we would have to do this on leash, but I wonder if she will actually learn the words left or right or if she will just go with the flow so to speak.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Shadow's mum said:


> How do we train Shadow to walk left, right or straight ahead off leash? Can this be trained if we aren't beside her?
> I know initially we would have to do this on leash, but I wonder if she will actually learn the words left or right or if she will just go with the flow so to speak.



I`ll try and explain this, its all about practice, all 3 of mine know there left and right both verbally and hand signal, with the dog on your left at a heal, walking, ok this is done at the same time, your left hand pass`s in front of the dogs face or over the ears, , hand going to the left, and at the same time you pivot on your left leg and turn in front of him with your right and keep walking, and in the middle of all this you say "left". to do right will be the opposite of this, turning left is more difficult at first, not sure if i explained it well enough someone else might pop in with a better explanation, but they do learn left from right


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes, they can learn this. Sled dogs learn Gee and Haw. Silvia Trkman uses Cip and Cap with her agility dogs so they know which way to go after a jump. The words are short and distinct because of the fast pace of agility. I was at a Rally trial yesterday and one woman taught her dogs right and left for the different Rally signs. Now she just needs to teach the dog to read the signs for her!

I'm not so sophisticated, I use "Get In" for left turns, and "This way" for right turns. But my dog knows what I mean.

I just remembered that some people who scooter with their dogs use Left and Right instead of Gee and Haw. A sled dog sight would have detailed training instructions. I've read them in the past, but don't remember all the details.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog heels left or right
on leash or off leash.

i taught my dog "other side". it doesn't 
matter what side he's walking on if
i say "other side " he switches sides.

when we're in the woods and someone
approaches riding a horse, a jogger, walker
or what ever if i say "other side"
my dog will move to the other side of the path.

after my dog learned "heel" i taught him
"other side".

i didn't really teach him "other side"
on the trail. when i say it to him
he moves to the other side of the trail.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I taught left and right turns while heeling in obedience class. Some people just said 'turn' or 'this way', 'other way' but I just went with the left and right. So to answer your question- they can learn the direction names. This summer has been so hot that I've been teaching tricks while we're inside in the a/c and I taught 'spin' which just happened to be to the right, so I had to say 'rinse' to the left. Now we're rinsing and spinning all over the place!


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

lol Stosh thats too funny  I may just try that one.


----------

